# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box شفرة فك شفرة  Unlock SONY Xperia L C2105

## mohamed73

فك شفرة  Unlock SONY Xperia L C2105      

```
SigmaKey v.2.27.02
290155799 Sigma dongle 2.27, Initializing...OK
Pack 1: Activated
Pack 2: Activated
Pack 3: Not activated
--------- 2018-01-27 18:02:12 ---------
SigmaKey 2.27.02 ADB: Direct unlock
* daemon not running. starting it now *
* daemon started successfully *
^ Miracle Box ADB Interface
Version: Linux version 3.4.0-g74b701b-00054-gde56c65-dirty (cme@dc7900-la12) (gcc version 4.6.x-google 20120106 (prerelease) (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Dec 23 20:51:21 CST 2013
Phone model: Sony C2105
Android 4.2.2; Firmware: 15.3.A.1.14; Date: Mon Dec 23 20:15:51 CST 2013
Version: 15.3.A.1.14
Baseband Firmware: 8930B-BAAAATAZQ-3228109-14-1014
Baseband Processor: QCT MSM8930 MTP
Software IMEI: 357865052341174
Activated, Service: NO
Security area saved to "x:\xxx\xxx\xxx\SigmaKey\security backup\0290155799\357865052341174_Sony_C2105_15_3_A_1_14_Mon Dec 23 201551 CST 2013.skb"
Unlocking phone...Done
Restarting phone...Done
```

----------


## ximado

لم اعرف لماذا يتطلب دائما الرد

----------

